# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (16 Feb. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2015)

Worauf man überall hingewiesen wird  :thx: dir


----------



## comatron (16 Feb. 2015)

Was genau ist denn auf der Rolltreppe verboten ?


----------



## Marco2 (17 Feb. 2015)

*....Pfuiiiii !!!!*


----------

